# My New Doubletail!



## Elaina (Oct 30, 2009)

So I had a break in between my radiology, and large animal nursing lecture tonight, so a classmate and I decided to go and check out the local petco(which I had never been to before). I immediately went over to the bettas and started looking when she picked one up and said "Ooh he looks cool. Get him!" I looked at what she had and I was floored, he's gorgeous! I looked through their entire shelf and they had numerous awesome looking doubletails, but this guy looked the best. He's like a pink/purple marble butterfly.
Since she helped me pick him out, I told her she had to help me name him, so we came up with...Mango! :lol:


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow!! He's gorgeous!!


----------



## New2Betas (Nov 13, 2009)

He's a cutie!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

:shock::shock::shock::shock:

Me.... want....


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

Wow. Gorgeous.
I've never seen coloring like that before!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I've never been one for DBTs, but if I saw him... he'd be mine in a heartbeat.


----------



## Elaina (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I had class after I bought him so i pumped the heat in my car and threw a sweatshirt over the heater, and then wrapped his cup in the sweatshirt and when I came out 2 hours later, he was still nice and toasty!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good idea!


----------



## Kelso (Oct 28, 2009)

Freakin, freakin, freakin, freakin, FREAKIN BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

hes pretty...........i cant wait to see how his colors develope over the next month, theyll be phenomenal


----------



## Elaina (Oct 30, 2009)

ChristinaRoss said:


> hes pretty...........i cant wait to see how his colors develope over the next month, theyll be phenomenal


I'm excited to see too! He's so teeny compared to my other guys, it's so cute.


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

I agree with Christina! Hes gunna get so bright i bet! 

Ive never seen a betta with all that! Butterfly! Marble! oooooo TWO TAILS!


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

He is sooo pretty! I agree, can't wait to see how he colors up!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

He's gorgeous! You're majoring in radiology? I'm majoring in Ultrasound!


----------



## Elaina (Oct 30, 2009)

Not actually majoring in radiology. I'm going to school to get my vet tech certification. So I'm doing a little bit of everything.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I want him so bad! He is gorgeous, congrats!


----------



## mmstrat22 (Nov 2, 2009)

He kinda looks like my new double tail, your fish is very pretty


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Awww!!! He's super gorgeous!!!!! I love him u sell him to me??? Lol


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Sadly, I believe this little one passed away awhile ago ):


----------



## BettaLover101 (Aug 20, 2010)

That is an awesome looking fish. The colouring on him looks really cool.


----------

